# Hauntcast 18 is now Slaying!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast offends your delicate sensibilities as the Scream Team terrorizes the Podosphere with Music, mayhem, and more featuring an interview with Bruce Stanton of Reign of Terror Hunted House.


----------

